# Will a USB Sound Card adapter work?



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

Like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/USB-External-So...ryZ74957QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Assuming you’re wanting to use it for REW – nope. You need one with line in and line out connections.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

Thank you. Forgot I need a full duplex card. I'm looking forward to finally getting REW and this equalizer set up.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know if you can still get them, I'm using a Creative USB Sound Blaster MP3+. It has the required inputs/outputs and works real well with REW. :T

Good luck
-john


----------



## warnerwh (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks. I'll see if I can find one and that it works with Vista.

Well I found some for 15 bucks plus shipping. It does list Windows versions it works with but not Vista. 

If you're using Vista please let me know as my 1124 will be here Thursday. Thanks


----------

